# Nina Bott ist heiß



## vali1984 (22 Jan. 2012)

Nina Bott soll weiter in Soaps mitspielen. Sie ist super hot.


----------



## Stefan102 (22 Jan. 2012)

Ich hab Dein Thema mal in die Umfragen gepackt, da es bei den Caps etwas fehl am Platz war


----------



## begoodtonite (22 Jan. 2012)

wo ist die umfrage bzw. die frage generell, die es zu diskutieren gilt!?


----------



## Celebbo (22 Jan. 2012)

Viel interessanter wäre es zu wissen, ob es jemand gibt der nicht für Nina Bott schwärmt.


----------



## Little_Lady (22 Jan. 2012)

Celebbo schrieb:


> Viel interessanter wäre es zu wissen, ob es jemand gibt der nicht für Nina Bott schwärmt.



Na da wird es z.b 40 Millionen Frauen geben.:WOW:


----------



## Max100 (23 Jan. 2012)

Celebbo schrieb:


> Viel interessanter wäre es zu wissen, ob es jemand gibt der nicht für Nina Bott schwärmt.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Celebbo (23 Jan. 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass die Person vermutlich nicht in diesen Thread reingucken wird...


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

War ja auch nicht umsonst schon öfter im Playboy.


----------

